# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Odessa (Οδησσός)

## mastrokostas

Λιμάνι της Ουκρανίας με μεγάλη ιστορία .Το επισκέφτηκα όταν ήταν Σοβιετική ένωση .Τότε που τα πράγματα ήταν ζόρικα .Περνούσαμε από face control ,μας κρατούσαν το φυλλάδιο και μας έδιναν ένα πάσο που έγραφε μόνο ρώσικα ,και με αυτο κυκλοφορουσαμε .Το βαπόρι το φυλούσαν στρατιώτες πλωρα πρίμα στους κάβους και στην σκάλα .Μιλάμε για βάρδια κανονικά , και ο σκοπός ακίνητος .Αυτοκίνητα πολύ λίγα στους δρόμους όλα LADA και Volga .Καφετέριες θυμάμαι μόνο μια σε ένα υπόγειο .Ωραία κτήρια ,θέατρα κτλ . 
Από ιστορίες φορτηγισιων ,άκουσα ότι περνούσαν υπέροχα στις διανυχτερεύεις τους ,διότι είχαν δολάρια που τα χαλούσαν στην μαύρη αγορά .Αν τα χαλούσες στην τράπεζα ήταν 1 δολάριο προς 1 ρούβλι , και στην μαύρη ήταν 1 δολάριο προς 7 ρούβλια .Οπότε καταλαβαίνετε τι γινόταν Μου έλεγαν για πάρτη που έτρωγαν τα χαβιάρια με το κουτάλι και κερνούσαν σαμπάνια όλο το ξενοδοχείο .
Ωραίο μέρος μόνο τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες ..αν και τότε δεν βρίσκαμε ούτε να φαμε ούτε να ποιούμε . 
Το μόνο που ευχαριστήθηκα ήταν μια παράσταση της Ζιζελ που είδα σε ένα υπέροχο θέατρο.
Για το σήμερα ας μας πουν οι νεότεροι ! 

Και δυο φωτογραφειες μου .

Η πρωτη ειναι το το τερμιναλ που επεφταν τα επιβατικα , φαινεται στο βαθος το Renaissance . 

scan0001.jpg

Εδω τα σκαλοπατια που σας ελεγα .
scan0002.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aριστερα φαινεται και ενα καραβι της σειρας Ιvan Franko! To μικρο μπροστα του ποιο να ειναι αραγε?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Εδω τα σκαλοπατια που σας ελεγα .
> scan0002.jpg


Αυτά τα σκαλοπάτια έγιναν γνωστά από την ταινία "Θωρηκτό Ποτέμκιν"

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ88888888

ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΑ ΕΖΗΣΑ -ΦΟΡΤΙΓΙΣΙΟΣ ΩΝ-ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ!ΟΠΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΙ Ο ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ (ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ)ΤΟ 1 $ ΠΡΟΣ 25 ROUBLES ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ 20 ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ 12 ΣΤΗΝ ΜΑΥΡΗ ΑΓΟΡΑ!!ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΛΟΥ-ΤΖΗΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ-ΟΧΙ LEVIS, LEE ΚΑΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ,ΕΝΑ ΑΠΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ,(ΠΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΟΥΣΕΣ) ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΝΑΣ ΕΠΙ 2-3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΤΑΒΕΡΝΑΣ ΜΕ ΟΡΧΗΣΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΑ ΧΟΡΟΥ (150 ΜΕ 200 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕΣΑ)ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΚΑΤΕΛΗΓΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΩΝ.Η ΝΥΚΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕ ΣΤΙΣ 24:00 ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑΣΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΣΟΥ.ΤΑ ΓΛΕΝΤΙΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΓΑΝ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 17:30 ΚΑΙ Η <<ΝΥΚΤΑ>> ΟΤΙ ΩΡΑ <<ΝΥΣΤΑΖΕ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΠΕΛΛΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΝΟ>>.ΟΜΩΣ ,ΣΤΙΣ 24:02 ΑΝ ΕΦΘΑΝΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΚΑΛΑ ΤΟΧΕΣ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΣΗΣ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΡΩΣΣΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΟΝΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΓΕ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ.ΑΤΕΛΕΙΩΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΟΣ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΜΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΛΛΑΓΩΝ,ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ Η ΣΟΒ.ΕΝΩΣΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΑΝ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΑΝΗΤΗ ΓΗ!
ΚΑΦΕΤΕΡΙΕΣ ΟΥΤΕ DISCO ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ (ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ)ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΤΑΒΕΡΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΟΠΟΥ ΣΕΡΒΙΡΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΦΕ.κ.λπ,κ.λπ

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ88888888

> Αυτά τα σκαλοπάτια έγιναν γνωστά από την ταινία "Θωρηκτό Ποτέμκιν"


  Η ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΟΠΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΛΜΑ ΚΑΙ  ΤΑ ΣΚΑΛΟΠΑΤΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΑ!ΕΚΕΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΑΖΕΜΕΝΟΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΜΠΟΛΣΕΒΙΚΟΙ ΤΟ 1917 ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΘΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΩΣΤΕ ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΝΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ Ο ΒΟΜΒΑΡΔΙΣΜΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ Θ.ΠΟΤΕΜΚΙΝ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΦΑΓΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΞΗΡΑ.ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΧΑΛΚΙΝΗ ΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΑΤΕΙΑΣ (ΕΧΕΙ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟ ΠΛΕΟΝ) ΜΕ ΝΑΥΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ(ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ) ΠΕΡΙ ΤΑ 9 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ Θ.ΠΟΤΕΜΚΙΝ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΝΔΡΟ(ΘΩΡΗΚΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ)ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ(ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕ ΚΑΤΟΠΙΝ ΕΚΡΗΞΗΣ).ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΟ(*ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΟΥΣΕ Τ**ΙΠΟΤΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΝΥΚΤΑ*) ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ(ΣΙΝΙΑΛΟ-ΣΦΑΓΗ-ΒΟΜΒΑΡΔΙΣΜΟΣ/ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ)  ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΙΑΣΟΥΝ,ΠΩΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΡΟΔΩΣΕΙ.ΑΛΛΑ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΑΝ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΗΡΩΕΣ,ΤΟ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΟ ΔΟΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕ Η ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΡΩΣΣΙΑΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΤΩΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΟΙΧΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ.
Ελπϊζω να μην σας κουρασα!!

----------


## nautikos

Ομορφες αναμνησεις και παραξενες. Οπως το λες η _Σοβιετικη Ενωση_ ηταν ενας αλλος πλανητης που δουλευεμε το δικο του τροπο.

----------


## manolis_creta

Μην νομίζεται ότι έχουν αλλάξει και πολύ τα πράγματα.. το 2008 πήγα σε ένα λιμάνι κοντά στην Οδησσό , το Γιουσνι και μας κάναν τον βίο αβίωτο...μέχρι και μαχαιροπίρουνα βούτηξαν οι ''γαλονάδες'' μιλάμε τύποι πλάκα τα γαλόνια να κάνουν τα πάντα από το να βουτάνε , να ζητάνε τσιγάρα , κόκα κόλα , μίζες απειλώντας... και το καραβάκι αν και παλιό στην τρίχα και όλα σωστά !! Μέχρι και επειδή στην αναχώρηση θελαν crew effects declaration ( αναχωρήσαμε την ίδια ημέρα ) είχαμε βγάλει φωτοτυπία αυτό που τους δώσαμε το πρωί στην άφιξη , αυτοί όμως θελαν original .. και φυσικά όπως επισημάνθηκε αυτό θα μπορούσε να διορθωθεί με ένα μικρο ποσό... όταν εδέησε ο κύριος να τσακιστούν και να φύγουν από το πλοίο με πέτυχαν στον διάδρομο με την κάμερα στο χέρι ..απέτισαν να σβήσω όλες τις φωτογραφίες διαφορετικά θα κατασχόταν η μηχανή... το χειρότερο λιμάνι ever !!

----------


## SteliosK

Άφιξη στην Οδησσό

IMGP2213.JPG

----------


## ithakos

> Αφιξη στην Οδησσό 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 132987


Έχει παγώσει ο τόπος...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι συνηθισμένο πράγμα στο βόρειο μέρος της Μαύρης θάλασσας (από τη νότια μεριά του δέλτα του Δούναβη στη Ρουμανία μέχρι το Tarkhankut στην Ουκρανία) να πιάνει πάγο στην παράκτια ζώνη και στους βαριούς χειμώνες μπορεί να συναντήσει κάποιος πάγο και στα ανοιχτά.

Στην Οδησσό η μέση μέγιστη θερμοκρασία τους μήνες του χειμώνα είναι 2° C και η μέση ελάχιστη -2~-3°C. Οπότε είναι φυσιολογικός ο πάγος στη φωτογραφία του SteliosK.

Ας δούμε και ένα χάρτη
Odesa.jpg
Πηγή (και ο υπόλοιπος χάρτης)

----------


## SteliosK

Παναγιώτη το θερμόμετρο έδειχνε -25

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Λογικό... οι θερμοκρασίες που έβαλα είναι οι μέσες όπως τις γράφει το NP24 Black Sea Pilot. Φτάνει μέχρι -24°

----------


## ithakos

Ελικρινά καλά κάνετε και τα λέτε αυτά για να βλέπουμε και εμείς ο στεριανοί σε τι συνθήκες δουλευουν οι ναυτικοι μας και τι ακραίες εναλλαγές θεμοκρασίες βιώνουν σε κάθε ταξίδι...να είστε καλά κύριοι και καλα χριστούγεννα....σας ευχαριστούμε για τις πολύτιμες φωτό και πληροφορίες που μας δίνετε..

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία του λιμανιού που σημέιωσα τις δυό μεριές του λιμανιού που είδαμε  στις φωτογραφίες του mastrokostas και του SteliosK στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.
Odessa2.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ιαπωνικό ενδαφέρον για το εμπορικό λιμάνι της Οδησσού*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...i-tis-odissou/ .

----------

